# packen von Dateien



## Eddymaniac (30. September 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ich würde gerne einige Dateien packen. Ich stehe als in einem beliebigen Verzeichnis und möchte nun quasie alle dort liegenden Dateien packen. Folgendermaßen:

tar cvfz test.tgz *

allerdings wird die Datei zu groß. Ich hätte gerne 50mb päckchen. Gibt es irgend eine Option oder sowas mit der ich das hin bekomme, oder ist das nicht möglich?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (30. September 2006)

Ich hab mit den Parametern zwar noch nicht gespielt, aber vielleicht hilft Dir ja der beiden:


			
				tar --help hat gesagt.:
			
		

> -L, --tape-length=NUMBER   change tape after writing NUMBER x 1024 bytes
> -M, --multi-volume         create/list/extract multi-volume archive


----------



## Eddymaniac (30. September 2006)

> -L, --tape-length=NUMBER change tape after writing NUMBER x 1024 bytes
> -M, --multi-volume create/list/extract multi-volume archive



Dann muss ich das als Beispiel so verstehen? Nicht das ich mir noch was kaputt mach...

tar -L 10 -M test.tgz *

also quasie alle Dateien packen und päckchen in der größe von 10bytes erstellen...

kann mir nicht vorstellen das das so funktioniert.


----------



## deepthroat (30. September 2006)

Hi.

Also erstmal mußt du natürlich auch die anderen Optionen angeben, außerdem ist es aber nicht möglich das du Multivolume-Tar Archive auch gleich noch zippst.

Dann sollte das schon funktionieren. Wenn du
	
	
	



```
tar -cvf xyz.tar -M -L 500 <pfad>
```
angibst dann werden 500 KiB tar Archivdateien erstellt werden. Du hättest es ruhig ausprobieren können - z.B. im /tmp Verzeichnis mit irgendwelchen kopierten Daten; da geht schon nichts kaputt.

Tar wird dann bei jedem vollen Archiv stoppen, und erst weitermachen wenn du die Eingabetaste gedrückt hast. Währenddessen mußt du die Datei umbenennen, denn die einzelnen Archive bekommen den Namen, den du angegeben hast - also die Datei wird dabei immer überschrieben.

Man kann aber auch ein Skript angegeben welches nach jedem Archiv ausgeführt wird in dem man das automatisieren kann. Bsp:
	
	
	



```
tar -cvf xyz.tar -M -L 500 -F 'mv xyz.tar xyz.tar.$(printf '%0.3i' $(ls xyz.tar.* 2>/dev/null | wc -l))' ./foo
```

Das Ganze kannst du aber auch etwas einfacher haben indem du einfach ein ganz normales Tar Archiv erstellst und dann den mit dem Programm split die Datei in Einzelteile zerhackst.

Gruß


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. Oktober 2006)

deepthroat hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das Ganze kannst du aber auch etwas einfacher haben indem du einfach ein ganz normales Tar Archiv erstellst und dann den mit dem Programm split die Datei in Einzelteile zerhackst.
> 
> Gruß


Und das kannst Du dann natuerlich auch mit einem komprimierten Tar-Archiv machen. 

Mal etwas 


			
				deepthroat hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... 500 KiB ...


Welches KB ist jetzt eigentlich KiB? Sind das die echten KBs (also mit Faktor 1024, die fuer mich einzig wahren KBs) oder diese "Idioten-KBs" mit Faktor 1000?
Ich hab mich schon in der Schule immer aufgeregt wenn unser Lehrer sagte, dass wir da mit dem Faktor 1000 rechnen duerfen und das auch grundsaetzlich nicht getan. Genau wie es mir absolut zuwider war, und ist, die g mit 10, statt mit zumindest 9.8 (oder besser 9.80665  ) (ja, so grosszuegig war unser Lehrer) anzusetzen. Immerhin waren wir ja mit dem Wunderwerk Taschenrechner bewaffnet, also, warum solche Werte meiden?


----------



## deepthroat (1. Oktober 2006)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Mal etwas
> 
> Welches KB ist jetzt eigentlich KiB? Sind das die echten KBs (also mit Faktor 1024, die fuer mich einzig wahren KBs) oder diese "Idioten-KBs" mit Faktor 1000?


KiB bedeutet "kilobinary byte" (gesprochen "kibi byte"), d.h. es sind die binären, "echten" KBs mit dem Faktor 1024. (Du glaubst doch nicht, das ich die Idioten-KBs benutzen würde? )

1KiB = 2^10 Byte
1MiB = 2^20 Byte
1GiB = 2^30 Byte

Diese binären Präfixe sind vom IEC als internationaler Standard vor einigen Jahren eingeführt worden - haben sich aber noch nicht ganz durchgesetzt.

Zumindest würde es vielleicht die Verwirrung ungeübter Anwender vermindern warum jetzt auf eine DVD anscheinend doch keine 4,7 Gigabyte draufpassen sondern nur ungefähr 4,3 GiB?!

Gruß


----------

